# New Used 2007 328i do I have a Sirius Receiver??



## Keone (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey guys,
First off I gotta say WOW.... First bimmer.... I've driven trucks all my life, never thought I enjoy a car this much... I bought a 2007 328i with 6600mls on it for my wife and well I'm driving it a little more than she is.... awesome... I hooked.

How can I tell if the car already has a Sirius receiver?

I think I know the answer but I thought I ask. when I select SAT from the (non idrive none nav) radio, it just displays the telephone number. I figure that if i had the receiver it would have an option to see the SID number... Right?

Thanks
K


----------



## ralmeida72 (Jun 2, 2008)

If the tuner shows SAT, you should have Sirius installed. If you scroll past the phone number, you should see the SID.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

I think the phone # is the # to call to subscribe to Sirius--you might be really lucky and if the former owner never activated his subscription, you might get a free year!


----------



## Keone (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks...

I saw the little pointer but never tried the right knob to scroll past the number... I got the ESN..... Thanks for mentioning it Erdoran.... I did get lucky and got the 1yr free....You Rock

Thanks again
Keone


----------

